# 2004 Nissan Sentra 1.8L (Turd car is turd)



## SkinnyFatty (Oct 2, 2017)

Ok......Just got time to start working on it again after it tits up on me in 2015 (wondered off onto the rumble bar and it just up and suddenly like, died)

So far Ive replaced.....
x4 Injectors (One was bad...go figure)
x4 Coil Packs
x1 Battery
x1 Injector Harness
x1 Fuel Pump
x1 MAF

Tests confirmed, Catalytic Conv is clogged so the exhaust mani is not fully off the block but enough to allow for exhaust to escape. 1 and 4 tested 160lbs compression, 2 and 3 150lbs, possibly weak headgasket between 2 and 3? .

I got it to run perfectly after three years. No hitching, no bogging, it was a moment when I thought I would see the car once again shed the husk of a turd that it was and then after 15 seconds....dead. Like deader than the old man at the cemetary type of dead.

She cranks, shes getting fuel, but no spark now. Ignition Relay also runs the fuel pump and the fuel pump runs when you go to start so its not that. Swapped audio fuse with ign coil fuse, still no joy. No engine codes on either ECU (one from a junker)

Last known codes were p0301 for the bad injector and another for CVVT Too Advanced (due to clogged cat). 

Im at the point now Im about to pull the battery and call the crusher to come get it. This car has been nothing but what the title describes it being....Probably because it was built in Mexico.


----------



## SkinnyFatty (Oct 2, 2017)

I may also add that I do not believe Im not getting power to the packs so Im guessing bad ground, bad ECU, or bad wire harness. Going to jumper Batt - to carbody ground tonight.


----------



## SkinnyFatty (Oct 2, 2017)

Post update, Found it could have been the immobilizer the whole time, especially since the ECU is Vin specific for this year? 

If it is the immobilizer, getting the title from the courthouse and calling the crusher to come get it next week.


----------



## SkinnyFatty (Oct 2, 2017)

Update 2: it wasn't the immobiliser it was a bad ground strap fix that and it runs but now pops a codes for cam timing too advanced, p0300. I think this is due to the exhaust pressure building up due to a clogged/ collapsed cat, though i could be completely wrong.


----------

